# Just Picked Up Our 29 Fbhs !



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Newbie to the forum,







but not to Outbacks. we had a 2005 23RS that we enjoyed very much. Since we bought the SilveradO Duramax 2500, DH has been eyeing the Fifth Wheels. well, this week, we went to our dealer, and ended up buying the 2006 29 FBHS Sydney Edition!
The only reason we took this one, is that from time to time, we have visitors with us...but 80% of the time, it's just the 2 of us. we liked the back room for storage (bikes etc) as well as extra beds for company. Did we do the right thing? I hope so


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Break out the flu remedies. We seem to have yet another case of Dura-allie-fiver-ites.Very catchy.

Good Luck









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Canadiansue on the 29FBHS
I'm sure you will enjoy it









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. Nice TT. Don't worry, you loved your last Outback, you'll love this one.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Canadiansue!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 29fbhs








Your 23rs will always be #1 in your heart, but I'm sure that the new one will soon make you feel at ease with your decision.

Enjoy and post often!
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add a big southern WELCOME to a northern neighbor.

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice upgrade, I know you will enjoy it very much









Very exciting,
Tami


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Part of the deal was that they were going to winterize it for us...then someone forgot to tell the tech. sooooo, we get to use it this year, and we'll bring it back in for that! next weekend we hope to take our "maiden voyage"!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the 29fbhs and welcome to the site.


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Candiansue!
Congrats on the 29 FBHS !!!! We also just picked ours up this past Thursday. I know how exciting it is. I bet you love yours as much as I love mine! When I was loading mine the other night I just sat back looked around and said " wow, I really LOVE this thing!" We are going to test it out next weekend. I can't wait. Did you get the Jasmine interior? I did notice that our table is a bit wiggley. You may want to check yours. That's the only thing I found to be of a concern. The storage is awesome!! I'll never fill it all! Let me know what you think of yours!!!!! Congrats again! 
Kim


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Allen and Kim said:


> Welcome Candiansue!
> Congrats on the 29 FBHS !!!! We also just picked ours up this past Thursday. I know how exciting it is. I bet you love yours as much as I love mine! When I was loading mine the other night I just sat back looked around and said " wow, I really LOVE this thing!" We are going to test it out next weekend. I can't wait. Did you get the Jasmine interior? I did notice that our table is a bit wiggley. You may want to check yours. That's the only thing I found to be of a concern. The storage is awesome!! I'll never fill it all! Let me know what you think of yours!!!!! Congrats again!
> Kim


Funny that you mention the table...as we were waiting for the PDI, I leaned on the table, and it really rocked!! Showed it to hubby, and we determined that the screws weren't long enough, and had just caught the carpet. So, when the salesman came in to see us, we showed it to him, and they changed all the screws, then closed the extention, to make sure that the screws hadn't gone through the plywood flooring!
Haven't started loading her up yet......it's been raining, or I've been too busy. Tomorrow if I get a chance, I'll start.
I'm not sure which decor I have. Where would I find the name?

Thank you all for the warm welcome!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats on the new TT!!

scott


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Just figured out that we have the Fawn model. It was the only one left on the lot...so we didn't see other options for decor. The colors go well with the stuff that I had in the 23RS. (Green)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Break out the flu remedies. We seem to have yet another case of Dura-allie-fiver-ites.Very catchy.
> 
> John


I hear this flu lasts about 60 months, then as quickly as this one came on, you'll end up catching yet another variety of this flu. No real cure known to man...except there is this one wives tales cure that involves wives, but I'll stop there.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers CanadianSue.

Where are you located in Canada? Have fun with the new F'vr - it sure is a beauty.

Wayne


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> Welcome to Outbackers CanadianSue.
> 
> Where are you located in Canada? Have fun with the new F'vr - it sure is a beauty.
> 
> Wayne


We are in Shawinigan..NE of Montreal, about 1/2 way between Quebec city and Montreal.

What about you...where do you live?


----------

